

HP to start marketing 3D Printers in partnership with Stratasys - replicatorblog
http://www.pr-inside.com/stratasys-and-hp-sign-definitive-agreement-r1674358.htm

======
zandorg
I was working on a novel in 1998 which had 3d printers as a brand new
technology. But now (as usual) life has caught up with fiction. The other idea
in the book was going to be kids making wifi mesh networks. Another one that's
now out of date.

It's not much fun being a SF writer any more.

------
RedEyeTim
Start using this technology today with RedEye a business unit of Stratasys.
RedEye provides rapid prototyping and low volume production services on
demand.

As the only additive fabrication technology that uses real thermoplastic
materials, RedEye can build your projects in a fraction of the time and cost
associated with traditional manufacturing processes. Our global facilities
house over 100 3D printers and mostly Fortus branded high end additive
manufacturing systems.

We offer all the thermoplastic materials that Stratasys has to offer. Online
instant quoting at: <http://is.gd/6C0si>

------
pmichaud
This makes all the geeky little butterflies in my stomach flutter. I'll have
to start ordering that polymer in bulk. Custom cell phone holder, chess
pieces, and desk figurines, here I come!

~~~
blintson
If HP's 3d printer is anything like their 2d printers it'll probably be
cheaper to order 3d printers in bulk and throw them away when they run out of
plastic.

------
mattbauer
I own a Stratasys 3D printer, the uPrint to be exact. They are amazing
machines and have saved me ten of thousands of dollars in just a few months.
We run our printer nearly non stop during the day without a problem. The
highend Stratasys models are even more impressive in terms of speed and
finish. I just hope Stratasys doesn't do anything to lessen their quality for
HP.

------
steveklabnik
Man, two 3D printing articles in one day. Good to see this tech getting
recognized on HN.

It's interesting to see what Stratasys does now that their FDM patents are
almost up. So many interesting things happening in this industry.

~~~
bioweek
FDM patents? Explain more please.

~~~
steveklabnik
There's a bunch.
[http://www.google.com/patents?q=fused%20deposition%20modelin...](http://www.google.com/patents?q=fused%20deposition%20modeling&btnG=Search%20Patents&scoring=0)

They cover many different parts of the process, support materials, anything
you can think of.

~~~
bioweek
So they expire soon? Could we use the patents as specs to build an open source
one when they come of age?

Wait a minute, isn't this what cupcake CNC uses? Why haven't reprap been sued?

~~~
steveklabnik
Yep, they could probably be sued under this. Here's the reason why they
haven't: they're targeting totally different markets. "Real" engineers would
never use a Cupcake CNC to make test parts, as the resolution is so low. So
they're not really a threat to their business.

